# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Menstruatie na morning after pil

## Evenindewar

Hallo,

Vorige week heb ik een samenloop van omstandigheden gehad. Doordat mijn pil niet goed werkt vrijen we met condoom. Nu is het condoom uitgegaan tijdens het vrijen (zaterdag). Om zeker te zijn heb ik zondag onmiddellijk de moring after pil genomen. Deze zondag was ook de eerste dag van mijn pilvrije week. We zijn nu woensdag en mijn regels komen niet door. Ik voel wel pijn in de onderbuik maar normaal moest ik ze al hebben. Is dit normaal na gebruik van de morning after pil?

groetjes

----------


## Leontien

Een morning after pil werkt op dezelfde manier als een gewone pil. Dus zal je menstruatie even op zich laten wachten. Want je hebt even weer hormonen binnengekregen.

----------

